# Wiring for 3PDT Order Switch board?



## sebio (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi

I'm doing a dual pcb pedal, and im trying to incorporate this board into it to allow me to decide which pedal comes first in the chain. The setup is 2 pcb's each wired with there own true bypass footswitch, and then both in's and outs running to the order switcher, and then the order switchers in and out running to the jacks.

  I thought it should be pretty straight forward. Input and output of the order switcher to respected jacks, S1 to the first pcb's footswitch input, and S2 to the first pcb's output, and so on for S2 and R2.

So far, I can get a bypassed signal through the pedal, but I cant get the effect to come through it. I've rewired both pcb's footswitches just in case i shorted one out, but to no avail.  I should try and run each pcb on there own to make sure everything is ok, but its such a mess in the inclosure that it would be a real pain to try that. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Jul 15, 2019)

Can you upload a pic of two?


----------



## Robert (Jul 15, 2019)

The S and R stand for Send / Receive.

S1 > Effect 1 Input
R1 < Effect 1 Output

S2 > Effect 2 Input
R2 < Effect 2 Output

Like Grumpy said, post some pics if possible.


----------



## jessemhopkins (Aug 28, 2019)

Question about the order switch, as I’m preparing to wire one up: which row on the lugs is s1/r1? Top, I assume? I’m just trying to make sure so I can intuitively have the toggle position towards which effect is first.


----------



## jessemhopkins (Aug 30, 2019)

Bump?


----------



## zgrav (Aug 30, 2019)

why don't you test fit your toggle switch into the order pcb and see which position goes to/from each board?


----------



## Robert (Aug 30, 2019)

Toggle switch down is FX1 -> FX2
Toggle switch up is FX2 -> FX1

Make sure you install the board on the switch properly.

With the PCB installed so the text is right side up the toggle would flip up and down.   If you want side-to-side switching you need to rotate the entire assembly, not just the toggle switch itself.


----------



## jessemhopkins (Aug 30, 2019)

Robert said:


> Toggle switch down is FX1 -> FX2
> Toggle switch up is FX2 -> FX1
> 
> Make sure you install the board on the switch properly.
> ...


My man!


----------



## claudio (Mar 26, 2022)

Robert said:


> Toggle switch down is FX1 -> FX2
> Toggle switch up is FX2 -> FX1
> 
> Make sure you install the board on the switch properly.
> ...


I’m confused. Both seem to have FX1 into FX2.


----------

